# Mocha Ricotta...rec.



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2005)

This makes a sweet Italian dessert...It's flecked with chocolate and is put together in minutes..Of course, it tastes best if left overnight in the refrigerator 
1-1/2c. ricotta
1/2c. sugar
1-2 Ta. brandy
2-Tab.pulverized coffee, more like a fine powder
1-square unsweetened chocolate, finely grated

Combine everthing in a bowl or f/p  Bledn til really combined Cover and refrigerate for at least an hour, overnight is best tho.  I serve in a small stemmed glass, with either a crisp cookie or fresh pears..
ENJOY
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 13, 2005)

Another good one, kadesma!
It kind of reminds me of tiramisu without the lady fingers.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Another good one, kadesma!
> It kind of reminds me of tiramisu without the lady fingers.


Now that you mention it, it does...Glad you like, I've never tried this but my daughter is expecting the end of Jan and even tho the amount of brandy isn't great..I was wondering if I could use something else to get the flavor, but not the alcohol?  She loves this and has asked me to make it, but, I've been putting it off..
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 13, 2005)

I was thinking I'd have to wait until after November to make this too!

I wonder if there's such a thing as brandy extract or flavoring?  I know they have rum but I don't recall seeing brandy.  If not, what about brewed, flavored decaf coffee?  Or orange syrup if you like a fruity flavor with your chocolate or coffee?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I was thinking I'd have to wait until after November to make this too!
> 
> I wonder if there's such a thing as brandy extract or flavoring? I know they have rum but I don't recall seeing brandy. If not, what about brewed, flavored decaf coffee? Or orange syrup if you like a fruity flavor with your chocolate or coffee?


Both of those ideas sound like they would work..I'm going to try some coffe and see.In fact I have a feeling that this might be even better..Thank you 
kadesma


----------



## kyles (Jul 15, 2005)

What a great recipe, and reasonably diet friendly. I miss desserts!!!


----------

